# [solved] No directory, logging in with Home=/

## Randy Andy

Abend zusammen.

Wollte gerade mal einen neuen User mit z.B dem Namen doni anlegen, wie gewohnt mit:

```
useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,games,usb,plugdev,video -s /bin/bash doni
```

Dann noch ein schnell ein Passwort vergeben -kein Thema.

Das klappt soweit problemlos und auch sein Verzeichnis /home/doni wird angelegt.

Wenn ich mich dann als doni einloggen will erhalte ich besagte Meldung:

No directory, logging in with Home=/

Einloggen als User doni geht zwar, aber Zugriff auf das eigene User-Verzeichnis erhalte ich keinen.

Ein Blick auf das frisch erzeugte User-Verzeichnis verrät, dass es mit der UID 1001 und der GID 1016 erzeugt wurde.

siehe:

```
4 drwxr-xr-x  3 1001 1016    4096 25. Feb 16:45 doni
```

Tatsächlich hatte der User doni früher mal die UID 1001, aber der Account wurde mit userdel doni bereinigt und die /etc/groups mit

#grpck geprüft und mit grpconv bereinigt. Auch das /home/doni directory war gelöscht worden.

Der neue User doni trägt laut /etc/group  die UID 1016, die 1001 ist mittlerweile von der Gruppe scanner belegt.

Daher frage ich mich wie es beim Anlegen diese Users zu dieser Fehlzuweisung kommt?

Woher zieht er sich die alte und mittlerweile falsche Info?

Hier die komplette /etc/group:

```

cat /etc/group

root:x:0:

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon,andy

lp:x:7:lp,andy

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,andy,doni

floppy:x:11:root,haldaemon,andy

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

cron:x:16:cron

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:timidity,festival,doni

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,andy,vdr,doni

dialout:x:20:root,andy

sshd:x:22:

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,andy,vdr,doni

games:x:35:andy,doni

mysql:x:60:

postgres:x:70:

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,andy

apache:x:81:

usb:x:85:haldaemon,andy,doni

partimag:x:91:

users:x:100:andy,doni

colord:x:104:

kdm:x:105:

lpadmin:x:106:andy

rpc:x:111:

ntp:x:123:

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

distcc:x:240:

locate:x:245:

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:440:andy

ntlmaps:x:441:

tcpdump:x:442:

crontab:x:443:

haldaemon:x:444:haldaemon,andy

plugdev:x:445:pulse,haldaemon,andy,doni

gdm:x:446:andy

ftp:x:447:

andy:x:1000:

scanner:x:1001:andy

hsqldb:x:1002:

realtime:x:1003:

pulse-access:x:1004:

pulse:x:1005:

clamav:x:1006:andy

ssmtp:x:1007:

backuppc:x:1008:

netdev:x:1009:

avahi:x:1010:andy

avahi-autoipd:x:1011:andy

vboxusers:x:1012:andy

vboxguest:x:1013:andy

polkituser:x:1014:andy

vdr:x:1015:andy

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

doni:x:1016:
```

Wenn ich andere neuer User anlege habe ich jedoch seitdem das gleiche Problem, nur mit anderen UID und GID's.

Wenn ich jedoch einen neuen User mit kuser unter KDE anlege dann sind immerhin UID und GID identisch (s.u. 500:500),

allerdings kann ich mich dort genauso schlecht einloggen, d.h. mit selbiger Meldung s.o.

```

drwxr-xr-x 59 1000 1000  4096 26. Feb 16:27 andy

drwxr-xr-x  3 1001 1016   4096 25. Feb 16:45 doni

drwxr-xr-x  3 1002 1017  4096 26. Feb 16:30 tester

drwx------  3  500  500  4096 26. Feb 16:26 dony  #mit kuser erzeugt

```

Also irgendwie steckt wohl der Wurm in meiner Konfiguration, aber wo genau  :Question: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Also Leute,

hab das Problem gelöst, falls das überhaupt jemanden interessiert, hier auf weiter Flur.

Die Rechte auf dem /home Verzeichnis waren falsch gesetzt, und zwar so:

drwxr-----  11 andy andy 4263936  6. Mär 18:23 home

Danach setzte ich diese um auf:

drwxr-----  11 root root 4263936  6. Mär 18:23 home

und dann konnte ich mich auch als bis dahin noch funktionierender User and nicht mehr korrekt einloggen, also nur noch mit besagter Fehlermeldung aus dem Betreff.

Im Gui (hier KDE) erhielt ich diese dann auch und konnte mich dort quasi nicht mehr korrekt einloggen.

Erst als ich die Rechte des home umsetzte auf:

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root 4263936  6. Mär 18:23 home

funktionierte alles wieder wie gewohnt, also auch das Anlegen neuer User mit deren anschließendem Einloggen.

Iss ja auch klar, gell. Hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer...  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## RAPHEAD

Danke", mir hat's gerade geholfen, danke

----------

## Randy Andy

Gerne und Danke für's Feedback.

Ist doch schön zu sehen dass auch so alte Threads noch Anderen helfen können und dass es immer lohnt etwas zu dokumentieren, nicht nur für sich selbst im stillen Kämmerlein.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

